# The Seed Bank Catalog #03 1987



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Nov 26, 2012)

The last catalog from the Seed Bank and shows "1986/1987 Edition" but was postmarked in Sept 1985.  Possibly it was because they were accelerated for their time.  :hubba: 





















​


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Nov 26, 2012)

File limit of 12 images so here are the last 5 pages.  

The extra page is a letter from Nevil which was sent with all catalogs.  The cost of the catalog was $5 US at the time I believe.










​


----------



## umbra (Nov 26, 2012)

I had to throw both SSSC and The seed bank catalogs out when I got divorce. My growing was an issue in the divorce.


----------

